# Anyone own one of these hinge mortisers?



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone owns one of these hinge mortisers from Rockler?

If so, how do you rate it? Woth the money? Ease of use?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I don't have one BUT I did make one like it and yes they do work great...
But you need to use a pattern or a bottom bit with the bearing on the bottom of the bit but you can also use brass guides to get the job done, BUT if you use the brass guides you can't do the small hinges...very easy...need to plow out the pocket with a 1/8" bit.

If you want to see a snapshot just ask and I will blow the dust off it and post one.
I also made a plastic template one for small higes that works great for small boxes...

===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I did take a snapshot or two  so you and others can save some money and make one also ,,, sorry about all the pictures but alot to tell about this little jig..
To mount the top of the jig to the side part ( bench clamping part) , put in a blind dado slot 1/4" x 3/8" deep for the threaded rod..but only in one part..then drill holes for the rod ,glue and screw it up then drop in the threaded rod and use wing nuts to lock it down in place..

You will see small black blocks in the wide dado, I used some flat stock and threaded and welded the rod to it but tou can be tee nuts/tee slot fastners, upside down with just a bit of super glue to lock them to the rod.

The slots you see in the side part are in it so it can be screw to the work bench, also so you move it up or down,just put the lid/box under the jig clamp it in place a move the jig in place and route out the pocket, I used hanger bolts and carr. bolts ,so I can use wing nuts and fender washer..to lock it in place..
(hanger bolts = machine thread (1/4-20 ) on one end wood screw threads on the other end)
As you will see it can do more than put in mortisers for hinges...plus you can clamp it to the big doors or screw it to the door frame and put in the 3 13/16" hinges..

The bits I got from MLCS at the right price and they work great...
BUT you can also use the bits below, also at a great price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Top-Bearing...0680926QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


Just one user tip..  ▼

Help tip NOTE****I don't use it on my work bench I hang it on the end of my table saw,,,,I have a 2" x 8" x 14" that hangs down from the end of the table saw top, in that way I can get the big doors right under it plus it makes it easy to put the jig in place with the two carr.bolts..

Big doors just flip the jig around....
==========
"slot cutter" = to put the slot in for the add on plastic inserts use ▼

Slitting Saw Arbor Set
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5622

HSS Slitting Saws 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9467

===========
All the parts for the jig are made with 1/4" MDF the inserts are made with 1/4" plastic so they can last a long time and some 1/2" MDF under them to get the same height as the top of the jig.
The upright part of the jig is 2 ea. 3/4" hard board but it can be anything you want to use like birch plywood...MDF,etc. but it must be true, it's the base to the jig..... 



Hope I didn't miss anything if I did just ask and I will try help with it.

=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That is an impressive bunch of photos. 

How deep should the mortise be for each hinge plate? Should it be flush with the wood?

Many thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

see below



=======


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ. The clear template .... did you make that as well? Thanks as always for all the photos. Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

The clear template= Yes with the Craftsman Router Recreator 


==========


challagan said:


> Excellent BJ. The clear template .... did you make that as well? Thanks as always for all the photos. Nice job.
> 
> Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

How in the world do you make illustrations like that BJ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I use Paint.Net it's a free program and it's easy and quick to use 

http://majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html

=======


S Bolton said:


> How in the world do you make illustrations like that BJ?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't seem to download it. It looks neat.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

If you give me your email in a PM I will send it to you via. your email.


===========



S Bolton said:


> I can't seem to download it. It looks neat.
> 
> sb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., I've said it before and I have to say it again, you are simply amazing, those jigs are works of art. Are you sure that you wouldn't like to move to sunny West Australia, no snow to clear in the winter and me to pass you the tools?
Unfortunately you don't always tell the truth, for instance you said this, "it's easy and quick to use" meaning paint.net, does this really look like it's easy?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks 

Just need to use the right tool from the list of items on the left side.. 
then click on the tool menu at the top and select what you want to use.

"West Australia" Yes I would like that ,, but I'm a old dog and I don't think I could get it down , driving on the left side of the road  LOL
=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more snapshots  
Sorry I ran out of room 

Page one
http://www.routerforums.com/55251-post3.html

=========



bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> I did take a snapshot or two  so you and others can save some money and make one also ,,, sorry about all the pictures but alot to tell about this little jig..
> To mount the top of the jig to the side part ( bench clamping part) , put in a blind dado slot 1/4" x 3/8" deep for the threaded rod..but only in one part..then drill holes for the rod ,glue and screw it up then drop in the threaded rod and use wing nuts to lock it down in place..
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

SB, just type in "paint.net" in your browser, this should take you directly to the web site where you can download the program. 

Harry, that's why we keep Bob around.  LOL (just teasin ya Bob).


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't down load paint.net. This is the message I get.

Any help appreciated.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

ARE you running XP or higher ?
If so, when you try to install Paint.Net it will tell you need this file click on the item and it will take you to MS and it will be installed for you then once the file is in place Paint.Net will take over and install..the full program..  all this must be done ON LINE, Once Paint is install it will ask you if you want to check for a update, let it do that 2 or 3 times but once it done it a time or two tell NO upated needed at this time...thank you...it will ask you this every time you start the program, it's a pain...but it will keep the program up to date.




==========


S Bolton said:


> I can't down load paint.net. This is the message I get.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Now I am determined to download paint.net. This is the version of XP I have. Do you think it is the right one. Can I upgrade at little or no expense?

Thanks.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

see snapshot, you will need go to MS and get the FREE service pack #2 to get your machine up to date, then it will install 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/sp2/default.mspx

==============


S Bolton said:


> Now I am determined to download paint.net. This is the version of XP I have. Do you think it is the right one. Can I upgrade at little or no expense?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> sb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

SB, you can download the SP2 upgrade directly from Microsoft. Yes, its free. You may also wish to set your computer to automatic updates, this will keep your pc up to dates, etc.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Just more snapshots
> Sorry I ran out of room
> 
> Page one
> ...


Thanks Bj for the update!

Corey


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

SB

try using the "author's" link. it will only install the program and not the other junk that comes from other sites.

good luck

crash


----------

